
If Lee had not won the Battle of Gettysburg - Someone
https://www.winstonchurchill.org/publications/finest-hour-extras/qif-lee-had-not-won-the-battle-of-gettysburgq/
======
DanAndersen
A fun read, though quite fanciful. I'll defer to posts about this on Civil War
forums ( [https://civilwartalk.com/threads/winston-churchill-if-lee-
ha...](https://civilwartalk.com/threads/winston-churchill-if-lee-had-won-
gettysburg-he-would-have-freed-the-slaves.98318/) ) where forumgoers find the
idea that Lee would have ever been in a position to free the slaves somewhat
ludicrous.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Wouldn't Lee have fought for the North if his state didn't secede? So Lee
might have, but if the South was likely to do so, they wouldn't have seceded
in the first place.

I'm also curious as to what exactly Churchill imagined for the southern
slaves. He's a bit coy about it but certainly votes don't seem to be part of
the plan.

------
valuearb
I don’t get it. Was he trying to predict an alternate future? Cause no way in
heck was Lee freeing the slaves.

